
Federal sites leaked the locations of people seeking AIDS services for years - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/11/07/federal-sites-leaked-the-locations-of-people-seeking-aids-services-for-years/
======
Someone1234
Highly misleading title.

Nothing was leaked. The entire article is about apps not using HTTPS and the
theoretical risk that could impose.

I agree, they should be using HTTPS, I just disagree with the misleading way
the journalist has framed the topic in order to mislead the uneducated as to
the implications/risks.

